# Newbie from MO



## hack65101 (May 9, 2019)

Just joined yesterday and plan on getting a WSM this weekend and hopefully get it up an running soon.  Any tips for a beginner?


----------



## smokerjim (May 9, 2019)

welcome to a great forum with the most knowledgeable people on earth and maybe beyond, make sure you season your smoker first, then look around the site and get some ideas and ask any questions you have, believe me you will get answers.


----------



## JC in GB (May 9, 2019)

Use royal oak charcoal or B&B if you can get it.  Seems to be a favorite on this forum.

Research recipes and pick and choose best methods for your expected result.

Pro tip from Harry Soo:  Use top vent on WSM more than bottom vent(s) for temp control.

If you get a BBQ guru, I would suggest getting the smaller 10 CFM fan over the larger fan.  My $0.02.

I would look on youtube for Harry Soo videos, he is a BBQ champion and uses a WSM for many of his cooks.

Hope that helps you get started.

Welcome from Wisconsin......


----------



## kruizer (May 9, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 9, 2019)

Welcome. The WSM is fantastic! I had an ECB i tried to learn on before getting the WSM this last year, and after making really good ribs on my first try I can say that getting the WSM was the right choice. As a new owner, be prepared for the temps to be all over the place on the first smoke. Mine started to level out part way into the cook but i did have to mess with the vents quite a bit at first. If you can get a digital probe thermometer it makes monitoring the temp easier. I use a TP17. And yes as others have said royal oak briquettes are the best. If you have access to home depot they sell "embers" which is just home depot branded royal oak. I think it's like $15 for 2 20lb bags which is a great deal.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the new addition. 

Tips, no initial burn out is needed. Just wash the grates and go. Read up on the minion method for charcoal temp control. I like to keep my top vent wide open and adjust the bottom vents to control the heat. Ask any and all questions you may have. I and allot of other members are WSM users and we are more then willing to help out. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Good choice on the WSM.
It's a very good smoker!
Al


----------



## Rusty Zipper (May 10, 2019)

Welcome from NW Missouri. Or as I sometimes term it Misery. I'm new as well and just registered. Rusty


----------



## chopsaw (May 10, 2019)

Welcome from St. Charles county .

I typed that welcome yesterday . Guess it didn't post . So welcome again ,,, maybe


----------

